# SS Statendam 1929 rib plans



## sesjo (Jul 30, 2015)

Good day to everyone.
I am searching for the rib plans of the SS Statendam 1929, build at Harland & Wolf
I want to build this ship scale 1:100.
All other plans I have, but this is missing
I have also send an email to the builder (Harland and Wolff)

I hope some one can help me with this.
pleas send an email to:
[email protected]
Best regards
Arie Tiele


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Arie,

Yes, try Harlands.

If not, best try, National Maritime Museum, Greenwich.

E-mail them at: [email protected]

for the museum section at : History Photograph & ship Plans.

Might even closer... Prins Hendrik Maritime Musum. Unless they were destroyed in 1940... a good chance the HAL plans etc were there.

Good luck with the building model. She was a real beauty... right up there with Nw Amsterdam!

Stephen


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I believe most of the Harlands historical info is now at the Ulster Folk Museum - Tmac, a member on this site was instrumental in saving a lot of it from the skip but I don't know if it has been properly cataloged yet.


----------



## sesjo (Jul 30, 2015)

got the most of the drawings already from the Maritime museum Rotterdam, they had all besides the rib plans as the ship was build at Harland & Wolff and finished by Wilton Feyenoord.
I already emailed Harland & Wolff, even as the Pr of Holland America Line.
Thank so far
Arie Tiele (sesjo)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Duncan,

Thanks for that. I thought I had the Ulster Folk but was not sure if they were keeping the Harland collection for all ships... or just the Titanic stuff. If it is there it will be and not in National at Greenwich.

Several years ago I went to Prins Henrik for plans of the Smit tug THAMES. They were not there. Told me that a lot of plans in May 1940 were lost... and a lot of other plans... drawn on linen... and were washed and used as making SHIRTS! 

PR at HAL in Seattle. You won't find there unfortunately. More recent things.

Just a thought... are you using the term 'ribs' plan or 'lines' plan? 

Stephen


----------



## sesjo (Jul 30, 2015)

the lines plans I have, searching specific for the ribs plans, that determ the shape of the hull


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The lines plan.... with body plan and half breadth should be on the full lines plan. I've never seen a plan of just ribs.... too many to count on one plan unless you want to have every frame (rib) in great detail. For a model I would think that the body plan would give the information.

Have you seen the large model of SADM III in Prins Hendrik? Beautiful. 

Stephen


----------



## sesjo (Jul 30, 2015)

I got most drawings on A0 and a3, and got the lines plan, but the ribs are not on it.
Harland and Wolff and the Ulster transport museum can't help me unfortunate


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I hate to give you some more bad news...

You could always make your own body plan using the elevation and the lines plan. Would take a while but should be possible. How is your drawing ability?

Have you tried Greenwich? Should be an easy check through their file.

Are you making full hull or waterline?

Lastly.... try looking for a full lines plan with the body plan.... of Harland & Wolff's BELGENLAND. Almost identical... same length 212.3 (212.5 STATENDAM and beam 23.9 (24.8 STATENDAM). Stern a bt different but at least they will you give a better idea of the shapes.

Stephen


----------



## sesjo (Jul 30, 2015)

We managed to reconstruct the ribs plans.
Got now all plans 
Br
Arie Tiele


----------

